# My new vines



## relaurain (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am just saying hello and this is what I have going on.
I live within two miles of Lake Michigan in North Western Michigan, and just started 40 vines - Merlot, Frontenac and Marquette.
Looking forward to making wine from these grapes and gaining more info from this message board.
Thanks everyone!

Grow tubes just came off.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Those have started to grow nicely. Good luck with them. The Merlot will be a challenge for you and some extra work to bury/unbury every year.


----------

